# CT Troopers Ran '100 Club' For DWI Arrests



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

(Courant.com-Dec. 6, 2006 7:20 AM) _ It was an "open competition" for some troopers on the midnight shift at the Bethany barracks three years ago.
The game was to make enough drunken driving arrests to qualify for the "100 Club" - 100 arrests for the year. But following the rules often didn't matter. Nor did whether the driver was really drunk.
Troopers were supposed to videotape arrests. Often they didn't. They mishandled evidence. They even counseled motorists against taking the breathalyzer, warning them they would spend more time in the police lockup if they chose to exercise their rights.
Of the 19 examples of botched investigations by the state police internal affairs division, its handling of a probe into Troop I's so-called 100 Club "had the most direct result on members of the general public," according to a damning 168-page report made public Monday.
The report concluded that the internal affairs investigation should have probed improper arrest procedures in drunken driving cases. 
But it was done "in such a haphazard manner that it would be impossible to determine whether or not employee misconduct occurred."
On Tuesday, Chief State's Attorney Kevin Kane and Attorney General Richard Blumenthal said they would review drunken driving cases in the 14 towns covered by the Bethany barracks.
According to the report by Blumenthal's office and the New York State Police, troopers on the midnight shift at the Bethany barracks made so many arrests on drunken driving charges in 2003 that they were awarded a unit citation for being the DWI enforcement leader for all four state police troops in the central district.
But, at about the same time, suspects charged with drunken driving in the Bethany area began complaining to prosecutors that they were counseled by state troopers not to take the breathalyzer test that would prove whether they were drunk, according to the report. 
Although a routine inspection by state police identified improper arrest procedures, including failure to collect evidence, that may have affected the rights of suspects and possibly the outcome of their cases, internal affairs investigators failed to properly look into the misconduct, the report said.
Chief State's Attorney Kevin Kane is reviewing the report, including allegations raised about the Bethany barracks, he said.

Full Story:
Troopers Ran `100 Club' For DWI Arrests
http://www.courant.com/news/local/hc-cspdrunks1206.artdec06,0,6735439.story?coll=hc-headlines-home


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2006)

Ouch..........


----------



## ArchAngel2 (Oct 11, 2005)

This isn't going to be good


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

That has got to sting...get it sting?


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

Todays lesson, brought to you by the letter "I" and the number "0.08": Do not drink and drive. Period.


----------



## REILEYDOG (Nov 5, 2005)

Morons making people hate cops.


----------

